# Metrologic Handscanner einrichten



## meilon (2. September 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe im Vorbeigehen an einem Mülleimer einen uralten (Naja, 1997 ) Metrologic Handscanner (Bezeichnung MS951) gefunden. Da ich Bastler bin würd ich das Teil gerne verwenden. Das Kabel hatte am Ende einen RJ-45 Anschluss, andem wohl sowas wie ein Konverter für COM-Port/RS-232 steckte.

Weil ich es mit Software einfach nicht zum laufen bringen konnte, hab ich den RJ-45 Stecker abgeschnitten und dann mal mit 5V (stand auf dem Gerät) das Gerät befeuert. Und tadaa, es hat *Pieep* gemacht. Hab dann einen Barcode vor das Gerät gehalten und tadaa, es hat wieder *Pieep* gemacht. Also funktiniert das Gerät. Nur leider habe ich absolut keinen Plan von RS-232 und wie ich das Gerät jetzt an einem PC zum laufen bekomme. Wie finde ich raus, welches der restlichen 8 Kabel für die Barcode-Daten zuständig sind?

Der Scanner ist halt halt und ich finde kein Material mehr dazu!

-meilon


----------

